# I got my hair cut



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It was really shaggy and stupid looking. I got it cut so that I can impress the ladies tomorrow night. I have a fear of getting it cut at places because it often requires talking about myself. Usually it's done at home by mom. The woman who cut it did a good job. :yes Now I just need to decide if I should wear my bright orange glasses or my contacts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Contacts.....
You're a decent looking guy. Don't wear orange glasses if you are trying to impress .


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Impressing the ladies usually involves talking about yourself a little bit. I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool Rufus,

I bet you know the ladies the best.

Good luck, tonight.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

He was totally pimping it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I got my hair cut too. It was the first time since February.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Pimp!


----------



## Lassitude (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## ViperChick007 (Feb 15, 2013)

hello good looking


----------



## AloneInAPark (Mar 16, 2013)

From shag to snag . . . I like it!


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 15, 2013)

Gratz!

Did you get lucky and she didn't ask you those personal questions whilst trapped
in her chair?

Oh how I hate that. Thus have not been to get hair cut for over a year. I hate lying to them, but if I tell them the truth it just becomes incredibly uncomfortable for both of us.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I hate going to the hairdresser too. As with anything, it gets so much easier the more you do it. Well done


----------

